# Banana (Flavor West)



## Caveman (11/5/16)

Hi Guys, anyone know where I can find this in locally? I have checked all the shops I usually check for DIY stuff and no one has just the plain Banana. Everyone has the Banana Nut Bread or Banana Split. Any DIYers here that knows where I can get this?. Trying to order from them directly is insane expensive for 1 flavor. Shipping is crazy expensive, unless I buy a very large amount flavors to make it worthwhile.


----------

